# Guess



## sanja293 (Jul 16, 2010)

Guess personality type of the person based on their avatars:laughing:


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe an NF? INFJ?

Edit: Oh, so close!
*hides signature*


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I think perhaps an INFP?


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

INFJ... >.>
Ehh, I remember my first impression of your avatar was an INFP


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

INFP

10 char


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ISTJ :tongue:!


----------



## Fhreed (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmmm... INFP?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

ISFP, maybe?

EDIT: Eh. Close.


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

ISFP maybe.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

I would've guessed ISTP.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

My first guess was ENFP, then I saw it was a single person, making me lean more towards INFP...
And then I accidently saw your signature...


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks rather ESFP.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

INTP?
It looks like Near... So that's Death Note... and 50% of the INTPs have Death Note...

Edit: Yeah ;D!


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

Wobzter said:


> My first guess was ENFP, then I saw it was a single person, making me lean more towards INFP...
> And then I accidently saw your signature...


Don't let the signature fool you - you're off by just one letter though 

I have seen around the INTP forum but your avatar looks rather ESFP, ditto.


----------

